# New TTS on the way



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

former 2001 Lake Silver Quattro roadster owner and 2005 Imola Yellow S-line owner exuberant about coming back to the TT fold.

Ibis White
Prestige
5 spoke
Nav
All the bells and whistles

Pick it up on Tuesday and will post pics.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds good... guessing you are in the US as we do not have Prestige as a spec over here 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

ha ha did I manage to jump across the pond.

We have TT forums here in the states but they seem to be lackluster as of late.

Hope you dont mind a yank chiming in from time to time


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

aleicgrant said:


> ha ha did I manage to jump across the pond.
> 
> We have TT forums here in the states but they seem to be lackluster as of late.
> 
> Hope you dont mind a yank chiming in from time to time


certainly not, we have a few members from the US, welcome to the TTF

Paul


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

You are more than welcome 

There are plenty of Americans on here


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Strange to find one who doesn't drive an ugly car though :wink:


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Strange to find one who doesn't drive an ugly car though :wink:


LMAO. I guess I should stop the install shop of the neon lights under the car


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

aleicgrant said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Strange to find one who doesn't drive an ugly car though :wink:
> ...


Just arrived back from the west coast ,had the slowest Sebring ever, in Vegas it was too hot to have the roof down


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

thanks everyone for the welcome

its nice to be part of such an active TT board


----------

